# Wheres the best place to watch the F1 race this sunday?



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

Someplace where they will have the commentary in English and lots of big screens to watch it on. The last race that I saw in Dubai was in the sports bar in the Marriot hotel on S. Zayed Road, and it kinda sucked because the commentary was in Arabic. 

Oh the place doesnt have to be super fancy, the beer shouldnt cost me an arm and a leg  (20dhs for a becks is cool with me)


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

nobody watches formula one?!?! Ferrari? Hamilton? last race of the season? helloooo earth calling f1 fans???? anybody there??!?!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Most of us work on sundays... 

I just download it, but have to admit. I haven't really been paying much attention this year.  Probably because of the work thing.

Sorry, I have no idea of a place that you can go watch it.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

since the race is in brazil it will start at 9pm out here in Dubai


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Really? That's cool.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Goodfellas in Regal Plaza Hotel Bur Dubai, loads of screens, commentary in English, beer;'s 22Dhs/pint.

Job sorted.


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Ohhh this sounds good will they have shisha? I'm guessing thats prob out the question at a bar right not sure what the rule is...ummm new here, haven't followed F1 in a while...but would like to watch and the timings perfect


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Goodfellas in Regal Plaza Hotel Bur Dubai, loads of screens, commentary in English, beer;'s 22Dhs/pint.
> 
> Job sorted.



thanks andy, looks like a decent place with lots of screens  Good Fellas - Dubai Night Planner


----------

